# The Ctest Raccoon Dog Video



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

*The Cutest Raccoon Dog Video*

This is one of our Raccoon Dog pups that have been born into the family. Unfortunately mum decided she did want to rear some and we had to hand rear them.
Not something we like to do as we prefer parents to raise the babies but it does give the opportunity for some nice vids and photo's.

Raccoon Dog Puppy - YouTube

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Brilliant!:2thumb:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

A cute but silly photo :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That is soooo cute! :flrt:

How old is he?


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

feorag said:


> That is soooo cute! :flrt:
> 
> How old is he?


 
Hi 

In the photo the pup is 9 days old.

In the video the pup is 16 days old.

They seem to be quite fast growers.

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Neil, as if you weren't busy enough! What a cutie. Hope the little one is getting on well.

Nix


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi 

Thought I better give a quick update on the little pup we had to handrear.

He will be 8 weeks old on Monday and is an absolute cracker. We are trying to keep him as a house dog and although very early days it is going well.
He has a large dog crate to sleep in and he is learning slowly that when we say bed, he will go to it. 
He is very affectionate and loves attention, he loves to play with our Mastiff.
The other pups are doing well and are really friendly too. They have been handled from a young age and introduced to other animals etc

Here are a couple of pics of Monster, the 1st playing with his favourite toy and the second is chilling with his human mum.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

He is so utterly adorable :flrt:


----------

